# Kitchen Cabinet Interior Depth



## Treespeed (Jul 15, 2011)

We are coming to the end of a rather contentious kitchen remodel and have discovered that the interior depth of our upper wall cabinets is only 10 5/8".
The exterior of the cabinets is 12" deep, which I understand is standard, but all of our plates are 10 3/4" My contractor is arguing that these cabinets are sturdier as they have a thicker backing, but that doesn't do much good if I can't fit a standard size plate into the cabinet. I went to Home Depot and almost every cabinet had an 11" interior depth. I'm torn as any remedial action at this point is probably going to end up making everything look worse, the crown molding is in and everything. Am I making a big deal out of nothing or should I expect a certain interior cabinet depth?

M.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 15, 2011)

Tell him to make a jig for his belt sander on edge. He can sand out a nice little curve for the plates to fit in. It only needs to be a quater inch deep. He would just use the nose of the sander. Bin there done that.


----------



## jniter (Jul 16, 2011)

I'd be mad too, but there is an easy solution for the plates.

Plate rack

My mom uses these in her dining room built-ins. Takes a bit of getting used to, but they work. There are racks made of other materials as well.


----------



## Treespeed (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. I think we're just going to bite the bullet and buy new plates, though I'm tempted to make my contractor pay for them.


----------

